# MOving with cats



## kalani3841 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am wanting any info, advice, etc on moving with my two cats to Malaysia from US. 
I know there is a quarantine. I have a 15 y/o and a 4 y/o. I would also need to take them with me in the cabin. THX!!


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

I have not personally heard of anyone taking animals that distance, its terrifying and exhausting for cats. What did your airline say? Also, as many people are allergic to cat hair, how would you propose to subject other passengers to that for that long trip? 

Did you google for Malaysia Customs to read any rules on quarantine yet? Also, you would have to comply with vaccination rules, so you have to research and get the shots and keep all the papers. Also, you will have to find out how long the quarantine, it could be weeks, with daily charges.

Its a huge undertaking, and a 15 year old cat may not survive the trip. Ask your vet about it before you do anything else. Also, the trip to Malaysia is not direct, in most cases. If you could have the animals in the cabin, and you had to de-plane in say, Taiwan, for 12 hours, you would likely have to quarantine the animals in that airport or may be disallowed from bringing them into the airport during the stopover. Then what?

Have you ever tried to google for international animal transport companies, if there is such a thing?

I dont know the rules and possibilities but giving you ideas for research. Very few people have attempted this.


----------

